# Help!A little scared about my new rescued kitty



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Aw... she sounds adorable! Thanks for taking her in. 

The good news is that cats are much lower maintenance than dogs. I would let her explore on her own - no need to confine her - unless you are concerned about potty accidents. I'd also supervise her with the dogs for a while until they're all well adjusted and comfortable with one another. 

Many cats like to sleep in bed with you. I would just let her sleep where ever she likes - the bed, the couch, the windowsill, etc. You can even try getting her a little bed to curl up in. She'll probably want to do some nocturnal exploring, too.

As far as dos and don'ts, do get her a scratching post and put it in a common community area such as the living room. Cats scratch for a variety of reasons, one of which is marking their territory. If you don't provide her with something good to scratch, she'll do it on your carpet and furniture. 

You should be able to let her outside but try to keep her in the yard if possible. And definitely bring her in before it gets dark.

Good luck and enjoy your new kitty friend!


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

She sounds cute, and what a bonus that she likes dogs.

My 2 cats (male) had problems with crystals, and the main symptom was straining to urinate, and one acutally squatted in the sink. My vet thinks he was trying to tell me he was not feeling well, I was using the other sink at the time. When he jumped out, there was small urine drops that had blood in them.

If she was given up for not using the litterbox, I would definitely confine her until she starts to use it, or she may go anywhere in the house. They stop using the litterbox because they associate it with the pain they feel when they try to urinate. I changed the location of the litterbox (confined him to my bathroom with litterbox), and changed the type of litter. This was after he was treated with medication and not blocked anymore.

Good luck, and post pics when you can.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

You are already at the advantage that Kitty gets along with the dogs - that is a huge plus. But do make sure that she has privacy when using her litter box(es) or else she will go where she is not supposed to. Also remember that you now have provided delicious treats for the dogs because they will love to go dig for her poop and eat it :uhoh::doh::yuck:

I would definitely confine her for a couple of weeks before letting her out in the garden. And when you do, please make sure that the yard is cat escape proof ... not all dogs are cat friendly.

Regarding her food - that will have to be on a raised surface where only she can get to it. Your dogs will definitely finish it off if they have access to it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

linncurrie said:


> You are already at the advantage that Kitty gets along with the dogs - that is a huge plus. But do make sure that she has privacy when using her litter box(es) or else she will go where she is not supposed to. Also remember that you now have provided delicious treats for the dogs because they will love to go dig for her poop and eat it :uhoh::doh::yuck:
> 
> I would definitely confine her for a couple of weeks before letting her out in the garden. And when you do, please make sure that the yard is cat escape proof ... not all dogs are cat friendly.
> 
> Regarding her food - that will have to be on a raised surface where only she can get to it. Your dogs will definitely finish it off if they have access to it.


Well, you are right. Tally already polished of a little bowl of cat food, and Tango broke into the litter box. The cat jumped onto the bed and purred with all three goldens sprawled on it- that I could not beleive. I just have to get her to use her litterbox so I can keep her!

What constitutes an escapre-proof garden? I am astounded by how high the cat jumps.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Well, you are right. Tally already polished of a little bowl of cat food, and Tango broke into the litter box.


Welcome to the world of having both dog and cat :



Ljilly28 said:


> I just have to get her to use her litterbox so I can keep her!


Can you fit her litterbox inside a cupboard, with a cat flap where only she has access to it? Or, if you could raise her box onto a surface where the dogs can't reach? Problem is - you don't want to make it too difficult for the cat or else you will have elimination problems



Ljilly28 said:


> What constitutes an escapre-proof garden? I am astounded by how high the cat jumps.


Absolutely anything and everything that will prevent her from jumping your fences/dashes out your gates. Do a Google search for "angled cat fence" and see what I am talking about. One of my kitten owners erected something themselves. View the pics on this webpage http://www.ragdoll.co.za/about_ragdolls.htm - pics are almost at the end of the page.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My cats and dogs live nicely together. The cats share the couches, beds, and whatever with the dogs.

The cats are fed up high. There is a section on the bottom half of our kitchen walls that sticks out and is topped off with a shelf about 9 inches wide. The cats get feed there. 

My cats eat the Purina UTI formula. 

They do have a litterbox, but they are outdoor cats, so the box isn't as big a problem for us. We have one downstairs and if they need to use it they just MEOW at the door.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we need piccies


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it safe to let the kitty sit in the screened windows and look out? Is there any chance she could lean against them too hard and fall out? She seems to love being on the window sill, and she looks so pretty there. I am thankful to the goldens for being such friendly critters. They are just completely taking the cat in stride- ditto the cat with the dogs. She used her litterbox this morning, so I'm keeping fingers crossed. Linn, I put the litterbox in a small closet in the bathroom with the door open after reading your post, and it seems more cozy and inviting there. I guess it is time to start working on a name- she just came as Little Kitty(Leader Of The Band Cat). Kimm, thanks for telling me about the UTI food. What do cats like to eat as healthy treats?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on getting a kitty that likes dogs. I have 3 cats and they all get along great except when Bama decides to pull them by the tail but they swat him on the nose or nibble is ears and all is fine. I keep the litter boxes in a spare room and put up a baby gate alittle higher so they have no problem going under it and it keeps the pups from trying to help clean the box for me. Mine love to lay in the windows and I havent had any problems with them knocking the screen out. I dont let my cats outside at all. They can find the skinniest space to slip out of the fence and there is woods behind me and there are some people that let their dogs run around outside.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am definitely going to buy a baby-gate today. The kitty is so matted, and her beautiful coat smells horrible. There is no way she's going to let me groom her or give her a bath yet. She scratched me up just being carried to where her litter box is. Will she just adjust with time so I can clean her up? Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> The kitty is so matted, and her beautiful coat smells horrible. There is no way she's going to let me groom her or give her a bath yet. She scratched me up just being carried to where her litter box is. Will she just adjust with time so I can clean her up? Sorry for so many questions!


Has she been vet examined? I would suggest that a matted cat like that should rather be sedated by a vet and either groomed properly or shaved down (and have those claws clipped!). You are now in your Summer period and she will do just fine being shaved. Then you can also check out the special diets for her UTI.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I may be a bad mom, but we aren't really big on treats and in the 12 years we've had our cats, I've never bought treats. Maybe their hunting and leaving me gifts is pay back...

Oh, even dogs that love cats will go into chase mode at times, especially when the cat is outside.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 7 cats along with my three dogs. I don't let my cats outside. I don't think any yard is totally cat proof, unless under STRICT supervision. I just don't think the pros outweigh the cons in letting a cat outdoors. Get her used to a leash and harness and she can go outside safely.
As far as feeding, all my cats eat on the counter in the laundry room, that I installed just for them. The litter boxes downstairs are in a closet with a cat door, and the ones upstairs are in the spare room with a gate at the door raised just high enough for cats to get under, but not the dogs.
I know SD is crappy, but if she has crystals, it's really best to feed that to her until they are dissolved. Some cats keep getting them, some cats don't, you'll justhave to wait and see. Also, to get her using the box again, confine her to a room with a box with Cat Attract litter in it. And make sure you have 2 boxes for her, somewhat far apart so she has access at all times to the box. Some cats are lazy and don't like to go to the otherend of the house to go. My dad learned the hard way, but now has 3 boxes in 3 seperate spots in the house, and all problems have been solved.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help- I love the cat but I also have commitment anxiety. Her name is Hey There Delilah (my niece Gracie named her). On the plus side, the goldens have just taken her in stride, she purrs constantly, and is very self-confident and gentle.. But she parties all night- mucho meow, meow! The litter box issue is break it or break it- she has to use it. I set up three,thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks for the help- I love the cat but I also have commitment anxiety. Her name is Hey There Delilah (my niece Gracie named her). On the plus side, the goldens have just taken her in stride, she purrs constantly, and is very self-confident and gentle.. But she parties all night- mucho meow, meow! The litter box issue is break it or break it- she has to use it. I set up three,thanks for the advice everyone.


Has she been spayed? You could put some Rescue Remedy in her water bowl, or else put a couple of drops on her pulse points (it will absorb through the skin). She really is a purrty girl, and the fact that the GRs have accepted her so readily, and that she is comfortable with them, are great plusses.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What I did with my kitty litter box to keep my dog out of it was to turn it so the opening was against a wall. Leave a space large enough for the kitty to get in but not your dog. Then use one with a cover. Worked like a charm at my home :wave:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Linn, what is rescue remedy? My vet says she is a spayed two year old female- she tested negative for the various cat diseases, but positive for crystals. I guess we are going to keep her, unless Oakley's dad, Liberty, Eddies parents, or any other Mainers want a kitty?!?

Anyone want a superfriendly dog-loving 7 lb grey cat?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

cinnamonteal said:


> Aw... she sounds adorable! Thanks for taking her in.
> Many cats like to sleep in bed with you. I would just let her sleep where ever she likes - the bed, the couch, the windowsill, etc. You can even try getting her a little bed to curl up in. She'll probably want to do some nocturnal exploring, too.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your new kitty friend!


She loves her new bed- thank you for the tip.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Linn, what is rescue remedy?


It is a combination of five Back homeopathic remedies and you should find it easy over the counter, specially at any health store.


----------

